# webseite für druck



## black-dog (22. Februar 2002)

was muss ich beachten, um eine meine seiten für den druck zu optimieren? 

einfach nur austesten oder gibt es sowas wie regeln (farbe, grösse etc)?


----------



## gremmlin (22. Februar 2002)

eine website drucken???
najo...also ich würd da dann einfach ein Bild machen von da page und drucken.
In Bezug auf farben und auflösung usw. kommt es natürlich darauf an welchen drucker du hast.
Mit einem Farblaserdrucker solltest du dir wenig sorgen über sowas machen müssen...
einfach ganz viel dpi nehmen und drucken


----------



## black-dog (22. Februar 2002)

*ich hab mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt ...*

was ist der unterschied zwischen einer normalen html seite und den seiten die erscheinen, wenn man auf buttons mit schönen titeln wie: "zum druck vorbereiten" klickt?

ich glaube eine html-seite auf die konventionelle weise zu drucken wäre sogar ich im stande *gg*.

danke trotzdem .


----------



## Sliver (22. Februar 2002)

klick doch einfach mal drauf dann siehst du's 

aber ich kann mir shcon denken was dann kommt: eine einfach .html file die dann nur mit dem text versehen ist den es da gibt.


----------



## black-dog (22. Februar 2002)

*hmmm ...*

... ich schreibe eine asp-webseite zum online anmelden für einen eignungstest, mit vielen schönen fragen ;-). da die kanditaten sich wohl ihr exemplar drucken wollen brauche ich nun nen druckmodus auf meiner seite. alles was ich dafür tun muss ist meine seite nicht zu breit werden lassen ;-), und ich habe mir schon sorgen gemacht *gg*.

naja, wenn mans genau nimmt, was habe ich eigentlich anderes erwaretet *gg*.

was seht ihr für mein oben geschriebenes formular für eleganter: die druckvorschau per html (nachteil ist wohl das lange testen obs am schluss so aussieht wie ichs möchte) oder einfach ne adobe acrobat datei zum öffnen und selber drucken? 

danke für die antwort auf die ursprüngliche frage (falls man sowas frage nennen kann *gg*).


----------



## Der Held (23. Februar 2002)

Einen noch: 

Wie wärs das Formular als PDF auf deiner Seite zu haben und die auf der Website gemachten angaben dann per PHP in das PDF einfügen. Dann kannst du die Leuten das PDF downloaden lasse, damit sies auch für später nochmal drucken können. Und die Einstellungen wie Breite etc. damits zum drucken auch gut aussieht kannst du ja vorher dann schon im Acrobat festlegen, ohne viel rumzubropieren...

Das war mal mein Senf dazu...


----------



## black-dog (23. Februar 2002)

*hmmmm*

ne überlegung wert. aber nochmals in kürze:

die daten per php ins pdf reinschreiben lassen und die leute, die das pdf ausdrucken haben dann beim pdf (welches sie downloaden) ihre angaben intergriert? wär ne recht edle sache...

allerdings: funzt des auch mit asp? denn ich mach das ganze für die swisscom, und als reiche kommunikationsfirma unterstützen die natürlich microsoft und das ganze wird in asp geschrieben :-(.

aber trotzdem: weisst du wo ich so n tutorial oder so finde, dass mir erklärt wie das in etwa funktioniert? bin zwar kein blutiger anfänger aber trotzdem nicht gerade der php-programmierer (du erinnerst dich ja -> microsoft braucht auch anhänger *gg*).


----------



## black-dog (23. Februar 2002)

*ach ja ...*

das projekt ist meine abschlussarbeit und enthält:

- konzept
- design
- 2 fragebögen
- anwenderschulung
- datenbank (allerdings ist datenbank übertrieben, nennen wirs 2 tabellen )

dafür habe ich 2 wochen zeit (max. 80 h).

der rest der webseite wird später erstellt und zählt nicht mit in der bewertung des projektes. was würdest du mir empfehlen? ich habe noch 1-2 monate um mich vorzubereiten, d.h. ich kann das ganze schon mal testen (nebenbei, falls genügend zeit) und dann entweder in meine arbeit integrieren oder erst später veröffentlichen?

es geht bei der frage nur um den faktor zeit! wie lange benöteige ich für deinen vorschlag (der mir im übrigen sehr gut gefällt)? kann ich die daten in ein pdf speicher und zugleich noch in eine datenbank speichern?


----------



## Der Held (24. Februar 2002)

Selbtsredend.

Die Daten die der User eingibt in der DB zu speichern ist absolut kein Problem, das wirst du selber wissen.
Die Daten in das PDF schreiben ist auch, sagen wir mal, kein grosses Problem. Allerdings weiss ich nur wie das in PHP geht. Da ich Micro$oft kenne, denke ich aber, es wird sicher PHP in nix nachstehen. Wie das in PHP geht, schaust du dir am besten selber mal an, unter SELFPHP http://www.selfphp4.de. In der Funktiosnreferenz gibts ne Rubri PDF-Funkionen. Da stehen alles Funktionen drin.

Ansonsten würd ich dir empfehlen mal im ASP und PHP Forum hier bei tutorials.de vorbeizuschauen. Da weiss vielleicht jemand bescheid über PDF in ASP.

Grundsätzlich aber ist zu sagen, das es definitiv möglich ist, sogar ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden 

Was ist das für ne Abschlussarbeit? Studium, Ausbildung?
Klingt ja echt interessant.

Gruss
DH


----------



## black-dog (24. Februar 2002)

es ist die abschlussarbeit für die ausbildung. ich war in der themenwahl ziemlich frei. ich hätte eigentlich ziemlich alles anstellen können was man mit computer/medien so tun kann. 

weil ich aber während der ausbildung rel. oft mit solchen dingen zu tun gehabt habe, entschied ich mich für dieses projekt...

thx für deinen beitrag


----------

